# My hunting pal Jerry



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Jerry suffered a heart attack 2 days before the opening of the Utah archery season and was flown to a hospital in Southern Utah. He received 4 stints and was stabilized so that his family could get him back to California. The surgeon and hospital staff did an outstanding job. He is now going in on November 7th for by-pass surgery( 4 or 5 by-passes). I don't often get on the forum these days and I know that a lot of you have sufferd losses of loved ones. My condolences and prayers go out to you all. I would ask that you say a simple for Jerry and his family for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

10-4!


----------

